# Games for Therapeutic Riding - Ideas Needed!



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I did a "cowboy mounted shooting" lesson once that was a lot of fun. Of course, with rules now a days I'm not sure if it would be frowned upon or not. But we gave the riders squirt guns. Made our targets out of tissue paper and set up a pattern. We adjusted the pattern to the riders abilities. They all had a lot of fun. I think the horses even liked it. 

Simon says is a good one, or red light/ green light, too.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Try dropping a clothespin in a bucket from the saddle. 

Try carrying a paper cup full of water while riding without spilling it.

Get a padding ring "doughnut" about 12 inches or larger and have the riders hand it to one another as they ride past each other in opposite directions.

Eventually, these activities may become relay races if there are enough participants.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I liked the golf ball in the spoon game. Exactly as it sounds, you have a golf ball in a spoon that you try not to let fall while you're riding. You could use a bigger container such as a plastic measuring cup with a handle for riders who aren't able to manage the spoon. 

When I volunteered with therapeutic riding the kids LOVED "jumping" ground poles and teeny crossrails. The horses and walkers always just stepped over them, but the kids thought it was wonderful that they were "jumping". They also loved relay races.


----------

